# Pickle...err...Sleepy Dilly in the morning :D



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

_Someone_ firmly insisted that she needed to see Pickle pics and soon!!! Sooo here you are!

Dilbert my smallish but squooshy boy loves his morning scritches.

Dilly's all sleepy...








Mom's opened the door???








Ahhhh...scritches... ;D








Yeaaah thats the spot...thanks!









then he wakes up and its wrestling time (poor Kamali gets squished, and Aura looks grumpy as usual at being woken)








on his back...hehehe









Whatta face!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

omg he(all of them) are Sooo Cute. (I sound like a girl...lol.)

How do you get them to wrestle with you?
Thats awesome.

I love your rats. 

Psstt...do you have a FN?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Matt said:


> omg he(all of them) are Sooo Cute. (I sound like a girl...lol.)
> 
> How do you get them to wrestle with you?
> Thats awesome.
> ...


A lot of my rats wrestle with me now. I of course teach the young'uns when I get them. But I have taught older rescue rats as well.This is my technique to start. Hand over the head and shoulders from the front, and a light shake. At first they are confused, but then they figure out that I am initiating a play session and will bounce forward. Thats the beginning. I made this video to show a woman how I interact with my rats, and she ended up with playful rats too. 


Dilly is a Mastah Wrestler (see his post below with video), and as soon as I touch him he throws himself on his back and "fights" me.  He's 14 months but acts like a juvenile rat still. LOL

Yes I have an FN. I had helped out a fellow rat owner through a horrible crisis with her 3 boyrats, helped run her rats to vets, paid for hospitalization and sadly a necropsy and histo, while dealing with loss after loss myself, and some wonderful people on another forum, decided to secretly collect money to help me out. 
They ended up with so much money, they put money on account at my vets, sent me a Large Martin's Playpen and a month later I had an FN show up at my door!!! I loooove this cage and those wonderful people!!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, Dilbert is so cute! Love his coat colouring.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dillylicious is a russian blue hooded from the feeder tank.  He's purty.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

He poses so perfectly!!! mine never are still long enough to get a decent picture.

Dilbert is just so cute.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

aawwww! your boy is so cute


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I want him! lol He is a cutie!


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

What a squishy face!


----------



## montessoritori (Mar 24, 2008)

rats are so cute when they are sleepy,
especially that one.


----------

